# FS: OEM 18" M3 Wheels & Tires $1135 obo



## jfrancisny (Sep 1, 2003)

FS: OEM set of 4 wheels and tires from my recently purchased 2001 BMW E46 M3 Convertible (I recently upgraded to 19" wheels). These are not replicas!! The front wheels are 18X8 with 47mm offset. The rear wheels are 18X9 with 26mm offset. Lug pattern is 5X120. The tires are Continental ContiSportContacts size 225/45-ZR18 front and 255/40-ZR18 rear. The tires are almost new, with a remaining treadlife of approximately 90% on both front and rear. Brand new the tire tread depth is 10/32". Current tire tread depth is 9/32" both front and rear. Wheels have approximately 13k miles on them. One rear wheel has a C-shaped scrape which is shown close-up in one of the pictures. Other than that see photo's for overall condition. Tires have approximately 3000 miles on them. One tire had a slow leak (tack) and was fixed. Other than that, no problems. If you are going to buy these and do not intend to use them on an E46 M3, please verify that they will fit your vehicle. I will not vouch for fitment on any car other than a BMW E46 M3. Buyer will pay actual shipping charges (should be between $25 and $30 per wheel via UPS) and insurance is optional at buyers expense. If you are not satisfied with the condition of the wheels, I will refund your money if you return wheels/tires in same condition as sent. Return shipping will be at buyers expense. Please e-mail me with any inquiries you may have. To see pictures of the wheels follow this link:
http://photos.e46fanatics.com/showg...cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## mabstoa (Sep 16, 2006)

I Can Pick Them Up What Is The Bottom Line.


----------



## jfrancisny (Sep 1, 2003)

mabstoa said:


> I Can Pick Them Up What Is The Bottom Line.


Are you joking? This thread is 3 YEARS OLD!! I don't even have the car anymore, let alone the wheels.


----------

